# A Complete Sea Change - Goodbye Gear, Hello Porsche 911; with photos and prices



## 30stringsandblackdog

I've been thinking long and hard for a while about this, and had a discussion with my son also regarding selling most of my gear and using the money towards an older Porsche 911, most likely a 1987 or 1988, preferably a coupe. I've wanted a Porsche since I was 12...that's a long time. This desire has increased since I started doing HPDEs in my WRX. My playing has been reduced to a minimal amount...I don't need 7 guitars and 4 amps, and I would get more pleasure from the Porsche.

I've decided that I'm only going to keep two guitars and one amp, and everything else goes.
Staying is my Gibson CS-336, my Ron Kirn Barnbuster Tele, and my 1971 Marshall SuperLead 100 (this was bought as an investment also, and as one of the things I'm passing on to my son Michael).
As for my pedals, I'm only keeping my EMMA ReezaFratzitz, my Skin Pimp Mark III fuzz, and my Fulltone GT-500 Boost/Distortion.

What is going?
*Guitars*
1999 Fender MIA Strat in Ocean Turquoise Metallic with maple neck, Fender Red Label HSC - $800/ OBO






2004 CIJ double bound Tele with Bigsby and VVT pickups $900 firm





*2005 Custom Shop Time Machine 63 Tele NOS in CAR, which was never even played and still has the plastic on the pickguard. SOLD
*
2006 Gibson Diamond Series ES-335 with Bigsby in Pelham Blue - $3,000









*2007 Gibson Les Paul Standard Faded in Honeyburst.(ON HOLD)*

*Amps*
1971 Marshall JMP Tremolo 50w smallbox with original footswitch and Bulgin power cord, NOS tubes -$2,800









Carol-Ann OD2 100 EL34 in cream tolex ($2,700), all original





Paul Ruby Train Wreck Rocket clone built for John Speck. This is Diana; nos tubes, including 70s Saratov EL84s *(ON HOLD)*.





Pedals going are:
Line 6 MM4 with box, papers, and Line 6 power supply - $140

rare and original 1985 MIJ Boss Dimension C- works perfectly - $180

Dr. Scientist Tremolessence Version 2, excellent and barely used...with box and papers - $200

MXR Carbon Copy with box and papers, excellent and barely used - $120

CAE dual Fasel MC404 Wah pedal - like new condition, used only once - $145





I also have 4 cabs, 1997 Marshall 1960 TV 412, Bogner 412 UberKab, Mojo 212 (my favorite I think..Celestion Gold and a Scumbag G12H75), and a Mesa 112 with a Fane Medusa 150. I haven't yet decide which cab is staying, so no prices yet.
Prices do not include shipping or Paypal; we can work that out.
PMs or emails for inquiries and more details.


----------



## bscenefilms

I have had 2 911s in my life. I totally get what you are doing. The mid to late 80s examples are great cars. Very reliable. This is my current one:






LOVE it.


----------



## j2112c

I agree the Mid-late 80s Carreras were great, some of the Turbos got a little too big for their own boots, but the normally aspirated Carerras are great.

I hope you are a driving God or street driving as I can assure you point to point you will be quicker in an WRX Impreza. 
911s are not he death machines people say they are, but when they go boy do they go... I used mine on track for a while, but if the rear went I was nowhere near good enough to catch it, it was far too quick. However the Impreza was just glorious four wheel drifting... if a really flimsy tin pot thing.

Good luck on the car and post some photos that would be cool.. sorry don't need more gear, but good luck with the sale.


----------



## 30stringsandblackdog

I'm planning on it being a weekend driver. My WRX is my daily driver and HPDE car





Thursday morning and only 17 days left with my 103 wild and crazy 6th graders! Bumping it out of joy!
Need some pedals? guitars? amps? PM me or email bluerex02@yahoo.com for more info and photos.


----------



## j2112c

30stringsandblackdog said:


> I'm planning on it being a weekend driver. My WRX is my daily driver and HPDE car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thursday morning and only 17 days left with my 103 wild and crazy 6th graders! Bumping it out of joy!
> Need some pedals? guitars? amps? PM me or email bluerex02@yahoo.com for more info and photos.



Rocking!


----------



## 30stringsandblackdog

Somehow, the Carol-Ann photos and the interior of the Marshall disappeared. Here they are
Marshall





Carol-Ann


----------



## 30stringsandblackdog

*Dr. Scientist Tremolessence sold pending payment*


----------



## 30stringsandblackdog

*Tuesday Night Bump*

A lot of great gear here all sad and forlorn...they want to SING! Give them a good home.


----------



## 30stringsandblackdog

*Thursday night bump*

Was supposed to be at the Hangout Festival with my son this weekend but he got strep throat, so here I am bumping this thread...there is some wiggle room in the prices of the amps and guitars...email me with offers. That Porsche is calling to me!


----------



## 30stringsandblackdog

*Sunday morning price drops*

SUNDAY MORNING AND IT'S HOT HERE. TIME FOR A PRICE DROP.

*GUITARS*
1999 Fender MIA Strat in Ocean Turquoise Metallic with maple neck, Fender Red Label HSC - *Now $760*

2004 CIJ double bound Tele with Bigsby and VVT pickups - *Now $875*

2006 Gibson Diamond Series ES-335 with Bigsby in Pelham Blue - *Now $2,925*

*AMPS*
1971 Marshall JMP Tremolo 50w smallbox with original trannies, rare original footswitch & Bulgin power cord, red dye everywhere, NOS tubes -*Now $2,750*

Carol-Ann OD2 100 EL34 in cream tolex, all original. Alan once wrote me that he did only a couple in cream. *Now $2,650*

*PEDALS - BUY ANY 2 GET $15 OFF, BUY ANY 3, GET $25 OFF, BUY ALL 4, GET $35 OFF*
Line 6 MM4 with box, papers, and Line 6 power supply - $140

rare and original 1985 MIJ Boss Dimension C- works perfectly - $180

MXR Carbon Copy with box and papers, excellent and barely used - $120

CAE dual Fasel MC404 Wah pedal - like new condition, used only once - $145

*NOW ADDED - *
*BOGNER UBERKAB*: incredible sounding and perfect for those with Uberschall heads; This has an X-pattern of Celestion V30s (30w each) and G12T-75s (75w each) at 8 ohms. *DUE TO THE WEIGHT (100 LBS)*, I'm putting this up for *local pickup or meeting in the middle pickup (will go 100 miles) in South Florida only. $850*





MESA BOOGIE 112 CAB with a Fane Medusa 150w, 8 ohms. *$300*





Prices do not include shipping or Paypal; we can work that out. Pedals do include shipping and paypal, but Line 6 MM4 and CAE do not include shipping due to weight.
PMs or emails for inquiries and more details.


----------



## 30stringsandblackdog

*Memorial weekend bump*

*Take a moment out of your lives to remember those who served our country and gave their lives to protect you; and don't forget those brave men and women who are serving now; keep them in your protective thoughts.
*
Bumping this TTT; its been a while and there is a change. 
*I've decided to keep the Gibson ES335 and instead, sell my CS-336F*, a flame top Vintage Sunburst 2002 in excellent condition. The previous owner put in WCR pickups; I don't remember which ones. Comes With the original Gibson Custom, Art & Historic black hardshell case, case candy, truss rod, and COA. $2,300 shipped, you do paypal.
The other items are still available. Email or PM me with questions and offers. 
HAVE A GREAT AND SAFE WEEKEND.
THE 336 IS IN THE MIDDLE


----------



## 30stringsandblackdog

*Friday Bump*

Friday Bump...play something new this weekend...buy my gear!
Only 3 1/2 days of my pesky 6th graders left!


----------



## 30stringsandblackdog

*Wednesday Evening*

tomorrow is the LAST DAY OF SCHOOL!!! I CAN'T WAIT
bump it up and buy my gear.
2002 Gibson CS-336F
2004 Fender CIJ Tele
1999 Fender American Std Strat

1971 Marshall JMP 50w Smallbox Tremolo
Carol-Ann OD2 100w EL34s

Line 6 MM4
*Boss Dimension-C (Off the Market!)*
CAE MC404 Wah
MXR Carbon Copy (possible sale in the works but not definite yet)


----------



## 30stringsandblackdog

*The Mesa/Fane cab is sold!*


----------



## 30stringsandblackdog

*Sunday night Price Drop and Bump*

The Marshall is now $2,700, the Carol-Ann is $2,600
The Boss Dimension-C is on eBay Vintage Boss Dimension-C Made in Japan 1985 | eBay


----------



## matt3310

I dont suppose you would trade anything for that marshall would you? cash and ????


----------



## 30stringsandblackdog

matt3310 said:


> I dont suppose you would trade anything for that marshall would you? cash and ????


Thanks for the offer, Matt, but I'm raising money for an older Porsche...no trades.


----------



## 30stringsandblackdog

*Tuesday Night Bump*

Taking it to the top, but not all the way to the top...bumping for joy! Guitars, amps, pedals...I have them you need them because you have *GAS*, don't we all? Let's hear some offers


----------



## 30stringsandblackdog

*Carbon Copy is sold*


----------



## 30stringsandblackdog

*Happy Father's Day to all*

*CS-336F is sold*
I will be leaving for the summer tomorrow morning. If you are interested in any of my gear, email me with questions, offers, etc. I will have my computer with me. However, nothing will be shipped until I return in mid-August.

Happy Father's Day to all the dads out there...enjoy it.


----------



## 30stringsandblackdog

*What's Left?
The 2 Fenders: 1999 MIA Standard Strat Ocean Turquoise, 2004 CIJ Tele double-bound with Bigsby

The 2 Amps: 1971 Marshall JMP 50w Tremolo Smallbox, Carol-Ann OD2 100w EL34

The 3 Pedals: CAE wah, Boss vintage 1985 Dimension-C, and Line 6 MM-4

Make offers and I will put you on the list...I cannot ship until Mid August.*


----------



## 30stringsandblackdog

*New Jersey Bump and Price Drop*

Here in the Garden State...diners, diners, diners...





The 1999 MIA Fender Standard Strat Ocean Turquoise, now $750 shipped
The 2004 CIJ Tele double-bound with Bigsby, now $825 shipped

The CAE MC404 dual fasel wah, now $135 shipped
The vintage MIJ Boss Dimension-C,blue label from 1985, $230 shipped (these are selling on ebay for $250
The Line 6 MM-4, now $135 shipped

Email or PM me if interested; I will be away til mid-August


----------



## 30stringsandblackdog

*Hangin in Jersey Bump*

1971 Marshall JMP 50w Tremolo Smallbox $2700
Carol-Ann OD2 100w EL34s Cream Tolex

The 1999 MIA Fender Standard Strat Ocean Turquoise, now $750 shipped
The 2004 CIJ Tele double-bound with Bigsby, now $825 shipped

The CAE MC404 dual fasel wah, now $135 shipped
The vintage MIJ Boss Dimension-C,blue label from 1985, $230 shipped (these are selling on ebay for $250
The Line 6 MM-4, now $135 shipped

Email or PM me if interested; I will be away til mid-August


----------



## 30stringsandblackdog

*The Beer is all gone Bump*

Hope you all enjoyed the big birthday party yesterday.
Off to London this week but the computer comes with me so let's see some offers.


----------



## 30stringsandblackdog

*London Bump*

Met a bunch of Fender Forum guys in London; had a great time and now it's bump time here in the Big Smoke


----------



## 30stringsandblackdog

Back in Imola Italy after 14 years...great feeling
*Boss Dimension-C on hold
MM-4 on hold for now*

Still available..Marshall, Carol-Ann, 2 Fenders, and MC404 wah


----------



## 30stringsandblackdog

*An afternoon in Imola bump*

71 Marshall Trem 50w smallbox and Carol-Ann still available
1999 Fender American Std Strat and 2004 CIJ Tele still available
CAE MC404 wah still available


----------



## 30stringsandblackdog

*Back in London Morning Bump*

On the last leg of my trip...back to the States in a week...should be back in Florida in 2 for shipping...Start thinking about my gear for your needs.


----------



## 30stringsandblackdog

*Ready to Ship!*

Vacation is over
I'm finally back home and ready to ship...
Still available are both amps (71 Marshall and 100w Carol-Ann OD2 100w EL34), and the two Fenders, the 99 American Strat and the CIJ Tele.
Make offers so I can close out these threads and have some Blue Moon!
The Line 6 MM4, CAE wah, and Boss Dimension-C are on hold for now pending confirmation and payment.


----------



## 30stringsandblackdog

*Thread Update plus Bogner Uberkab added*

Boss Dimension-C is sold;
still available: the 2 amps, 2 Fenders, and 2 remaining pedals.

Also re-adding the Bogner UberKab to the thread. This is in excellent shape, 8 ohms, sounds great with all my amps (Marshall, Carol-Ann, Paul Ruby Rocket), just a few scuffs. This is *LOCAL PICKUP ONLY DUE TO THE WEIGHT*, 105 LBS UNBOXED. ASKING $850 / OBO. I'm in the South Florida area and will drive up to 75 miles towards your home.


----------



## Alt Freak

Oh my god that 335 in Pelham Blue is beyond gorgeous. Wish I had the cash, and good luck on your 911 and the sales. I love my Caymam!


----------



## 30stringsandblackdog

*Monday evening bump*

This bump is bigger than Beyonce's bump
Send me offers on anything and everything...time to buy the Porsche!


----------



## 30stringsandblackdog

*Labor day weekend amp price drops*

1971 Marshall *NOW $2,400 - $300 price drop*
Carol-Ann OD2 *NOW $2,400 - $200 price drop*


----------



## Goosey

Would love to take that Wah from you but i'm in Australia and im a bit short on cash


----------



## 30stringsandblackdog

I recently mailed some items to New Zealand and the UK, costs around $15.


----------



## 30stringsandblackdog

*Amps, Guitars, and Pedals, Oh My!*

Sam Cooke - "Another Saturday night and I ain't got no money...." from any of you board members...buy my gear because it takes up space and you all have GAS. Still available are the CAE wah and the Line 6 MM4 as well as the Fenders, the Carol-Ann, and the Marshall.
Email bluerex02@yahoo.com or PMs with questions or offers.

Don't forget a moment of silence tomorrow at 8:46AM; I can't believe it's 10 years already


----------



## 30stringsandblackdog

*Thursday bump and update*

*The Line 6 MM4 is sold.*

Bumping the other items
1971 Marshall 50w Tremolo small box and Carol-Ann OD2 100w are both $2,400

1999 Fender American Strat is $750 
2004 Fender CIJ Tele is $825 shipped

CAE MC-404 Wah is $135 shipped
Add 3% for Paypal


----------



## 30stringsandblackdog

*Sunday Morning Bump*

1971 Marshall 50w Tremolo small box and Carol-Ann OD2 100w are both $2,400

1999 Fender American Strat is $750
2004 Fender CIJ Tele is $825 shipped

CAE MC-404 Wah is $135 shipped

Bogner UberKab $850 - PICKUP IN SOUTH FLORIDA ONLY
Add 3% for Paypal


----------



## 30stringsandblackdog

*A rainy Saturday morning bump*

1971 Marshall 50w Tremolo small box and Carol-Ann OD2 100w are both $2,400

1999 Fender American Strat is $750
2004 Fender CIJ Tele is $825 shipped

CAE MC-404 Wah is $135 shipped

Bogner UberKab $850 - PICKUP IN SOUTH FLORIDA ONLY
Add 3% for Paypal


----------



## 30stringsandblackdog

*Re-adding the pelham blue diamond edition es335*

I decided to put my Pelham Blue Diamond Edition ES 335 back on the market. It's a 2006, the only year it was produced; it was available in 2 other colors, black and white. The Blue came with a Bigsby and chrome hardware. These were a very limited run. The guitar in in 10/10 condition, absolutely no scratches, scuffs, etc. A couple of the pickup surround screws are discolored; it came to me that way. These will be replaced.Great tones and sustain like any other 335. Some photos follow as well as a copy of the sales brochure used by Gibson (I don't have one). Comes with the original Gibson HSC with dark gray interior and black shroud (just in time for Halloween!)
















Asking $3,000 shipped.

As for the rest, here they are
1971 Marshall 50w Tremolo small box and Carol-Ann OD2 100w are both $2,400
1999 Fender American Strat is $750 shipped
2004 Fender CIJ Tele is $825 shipped
CAE MC-404 Wah is $135 shipped
Bogner UberKab $850 - *PICKUP IN SOUTH FLORIDA ONLY*
Add 3% for Paypal


----------



## 30stringsandblackdog

Open to reasonable offers...PM or email bluerex02@yahoo.com


----------



## 30stringsandblackdog

*Finally!!!*

1987 PORSCHE 911 CARRERA 3.2L, 52,000 miles, soon to be shipped to my home.


----------



## SmokeyDopey

Congrats!


----------



## Alt Freak

That's a beautiful 911! Congratulations! If you don't mind me asking how much was she?


----------



## 30stringsandblackdog

Alt Freak said:


> That's a beautiful 911! Congratulations! If you don't mind me asking how much was she?


It was enough! Still selling gear off! It's a low mileage car and the PPI came back as an incredible shape...absolutely no rust, no oil leaks, compression at new levels, strong engine, clutch, tranny, brakes, interior super clean, etc. A bit higher than most, but worth it.


----------



## Alt Freak

Well I'm sure you'll enjoy it, and I wish I could take some of the gear of your hands! Safe driving!


----------



## 30stringsandblackdog

*ES-335 is SOLD*

Still available:
1971 Marshall 50w Tremolo small box and Carol-Ann OD2 100w are each $2,400...*open to reasonable offers on both *
1999 Fender American Strat is $750 shipped
2004 Fender CIJ Tele is $825 shipped
CAE MC-404 Wah is $135 shipped
Bogner UberKab $850 - PICKUP IN SOUTH FLORIDA ONLY
Add 3% for Paypal

Found in a drawer...from my son's long-gone Bluesbreaker RI:
2 Vintage (from the 70s) British made basket type retainers for power tubes such as KT88, KT66 and EL34. $30 shipped and paypal.


----------



## 30stringsandblackdog

Still available:
1971 Marshall 50w Tremolo small box and Carol-Ann OD2 100w are both $2,400
1999 Fender American Strat is $750
2004 Fender CIJ Tele is $825 shipped
CAE MC-404 Wah is $135 shipped
Bogner UberKab $850 - PICKUP IN SOUTH FLORIDA ONLY

Found in a drawer...from my son's long-gone Bluesbreaker RI:
2 Vintage (from the 70s) British made basket type retainers for power tubes such as KT88, KT66 and EL34. $30 shipped and paypal.


----------



## 30stringsandblackdog

Monday Night Bump
Let's hear those offers on the gear...the 336, the 71 Marshall and 2008 Carol-Ann.


----------



## 30stringsandblackdog

Thursday afternoon bump...it's like a Friday!
Make offers on my gear...all good stuff and in excellent condition, and ready to ship.


----------



## 30stringsandblackdog

*Price drop on amps;* still available: 1971 50 watt small box Marshall JMP Tremolo with original foot switch,Bulgin, trannies, comes with vintage tubes, excellent condition - *$2,350 *
2008 Carol-Ann OD2 100 watt with EL34s, all original, foot switch, rare cream tolex, like new and barely played - *$2,350*

Also available: CAE MC404 Wah, like new, used only once *$135 shipped*

CIJ Telecaster with factory Bigsby, beautiful three-tone sunburst with great neck and sustain, comes with Road Runner deluxe padded gig bag with lots of storage - *$825*
*Strat on hold pending payment.*

*Paypal money in your account or e-check only*


----------



## 30stringsandblackdog

CIJ Telecaster with factory Bigsby, beautiful three-tone sunburst with great neck and sustain, comes with Road Runner deluxe padded gig bag with lots of storage - *$825*
*Strat on hold pending payment.
*
Price drop on amps; still available: 1971 50 watt small box Marshall JMP Tremolo with original foot switch,Bulgin, trannies, comes with vintage tubes, excellent condition - *$2,350*
2008 Carol-Ann OD2 100 watt with EL34s, all original, foot switch, rare cream tolex, like new and barely played - *$2,350*
Also available: CAE MC404 Wah, like new, used only once, *$135 shipped*
*Paypal money in your account or e-check only*


----------



## 30stringsandblackdog

*The Strat is SOLD*


----------



## 30stringsandblackdog

Tuesday bump; still available...buy my gear and beat the Black Friday craziness!


----------



## 30stringsandblackdog

*Many moons ago...*

It's been a couple of months since I bumped this up; I've been concentrating on work, selling my son's guitars, and the 2 cars.
First, a photo from the end of December of Veronica, the Porsche...name change from Ruby.









*Next, the important stuff, the gear for sale, still *
The 2 amps, the 71 Marshall and the 2008 Carol-Ann are both still available. Either for $2300 *plus shipping*(they are heavy) or make reasonable offers and I'll listen; I'd like these out.
Marshall
Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket
Carol-Ann
Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket

Next, 2 cabs, the Bogner Uberkab 412, and the Mojo Marshall-look OS212.
The Bogner has G12T-75s and V30s in an X-pattern, the Mojo has a Celestion Gold and a Scumbag H75. $850 for the Bogner, local pickup only; it weighs over 100 lbs. $500 plus shipping for the Mojo; an incredible sounding cab
Bogner




Mojo








Next, the 2004 Fender CIJ; I'm surprised this is still here; a wonderful, toneful, and beautiful guitar. $825 shipped.
Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket

Finally, 2 small items, the CAE Wah, $135 shipped; all ready to go...this is like very new, not just like new.
The Marshall basket type tube retainers $30 shipped.

*I may be adding some vintage tubes in the near future...Brimars, possibly Telefunkens, some RFT EL34s, 70s Saratov EL84s and Mullard Russian RI EL 84s...gotta check to see what I have.*

*All sales must be paypal e-check or personal gift only, or add their current 3.5% fees onto the price.*


----------



## 30stringsandblackdog

It's the weekend! Enjoy it, but you could enjoy next weekend even more by buying my gear!


----------



## 30stringsandblackdog

Off to the Planetarium Official Bump


----------



## SmokeyDopey

You are* SELLING YOUR SON'S GUITARS*?!?!?!?


----------



## 30stringsandblackdog

SmokeyDopey said:


> You are* SELLING YOUR SON'S GUITARS*?!?!?!?


*He asked me* to sell 2 of his guitars; he has 3 others.
Do you have a problem with that?


----------



## SmokeyDopey

Nah, it would've sucked if they were being sold without him knowing.


----------



## 30stringsandblackdog

Weekend bump for the all the great gear I'm selling and the NY Giants!


----------



## 30stringsandblackdog

*Weekend bump for this wonderful gear for sale*


----------



## Rick Lee

Congrats. I started off in an '87 3.2 about 11 yrs. ago and have held every single piece of those cars in my hands. The red one was my track car, still have the blue one. It's my only car and I usually ride a motorcycle. No fun carrying music gear around in these.


----------



## 30stringsandblackdog

Rick Lee said:


> Congrats. I started off in an '87 3.2 about 11 yrs. ago and have held every single piece of those cars in my hands. The red one was my track car, still have the blue one. It's my only car and I usually ride a motorcycle. No fun carrying music gear around in these.


I've been contemplating a duck tail for mine, but I think I may just wait for a long-hood project or eventually back date Veronica. In a week or so, I'll be putting in an M&K GT3 muffler and cat bypass, Steve Wong chip, turbo tie rods, and an older Momo steering wheel. I got the muffler form a guy on Pelican for 1/2 the cost, so it paid for the SW chip.
Beautiful 964, btw (or is it a 993?).


----------



## Rick Lee

The red one was my '83 SC track car. Blue one is a '96 993. They're both heavily modded. But I have the 993 just about how I want her now. I learned all my hard lessons on my Carrera. Great car, but I had no idea what I was doing when I bought it. Now I know.


----------



## lonewolfsx

holy... shit... that super tremolo is fricken gorgeous. Damn college I never have any money 

Totally with the trade up for the porsche though, I'm a huge ferrari nut so I've figured at some point I'd eventually buy a 308 GTSI or similar. Gotta say though, that WRX is sick as well, I'd love to have something like that instead of my brother's old SUV. At least I have a car though.

Good luck with your sales!


----------



## Harlequin tusk

*Re: Many moons ago...*



30stringsandblackdog said:


> It's been a couple of months since I bumped this up; I've been concentrating on work, selling my son's guitars, and the 2 cars.
> First, a photo from the end of December of Veronica, the Porsche...name change from Ruby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Next, the important stuff, the gear for sale, still *
> The 2 amps, the 71 Marshall and the 2008 Carol-Ann are both still available. Either for $2300 *plus shipping*(they are heavy) or make reasonable offers and I'll listen; I'd like these out.
> Marshall
> Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket
> Carol-Ann
> Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket
> 
> Next, 2 cabs, the Bogner Uberkab 412, and the Mojo Marshall-look OS212.
> The Bogner has G12T-75s and V30s in an X-pattern, the Mojo has a Celestion Gold and a Scumbag H75. $850 for the Bogner, local pickup only; it weighs over 100 lbs. $500 plus shipping for the Mojo; an incredible sounding cab
> Bogner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mojo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next, the 2004 Fender CIJ; I'm surprised this is still here; a wonderful, toneful, and beautiful guitar. $825 shipped.
> Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket
> 
> Finally, 2 small items, the CAE Wah, $135 shipped; all ready to go...this is like very new, not just like new.
> The Marshall basket type tube retainers $30 shipped.
> 
> *I may be adding some vintage tubes in the near future...Brimars, possibly Telefunkens, some RFT EL34s, 70s Saratov EL84s and Mullard Russian RI EL 84s...gotta check to see what I have.*
> 
> *All sales must be paypal e-check or personal gift only, or add their current 3.5% fees onto the price.*



Sweet 911 you got there, I used to own a detail shop in NY, driven MANY of those....3rd gear is where it's at, goes on forever! Awesome car once you get used to it...TIP... Don't let off the gas in the middle of a turn, the ass comes around REAL quick!!


Have fun!!!!


----------



## 30stringsandblackdog

Bump for my gear and the long weekend...enjoy it (though I'd enjoy it more with this gear out of my house!)


----------



## tjinca1

30stringsandblackdog said:


> Bump for my gear and the long weekend...enjoy it (though I'd enjoy it more with this gear out of my house!)



Is the mxr carbon copy still for sale?


----------



## 30stringsandblackdog

tjinca1 said:


> Is the mxr carbon copy still for sale?


No, that was the first pedal that sold. The only pedal left is the CAE wah.
Thanks for asking.


----------



## 30stringsandblackdog

Saturday evening bump for a fantastic Tele and 2 great amps


----------



## 30stringsandblackdog

Still available: the CIJ Tele, CAE wah, the 1971 Marshall Tremolo, the 2008 Carol-Ann, the Mojo OS 212 cab with Celestion Gold and Scumbag, and the Bogner Uberkab (local pickup in South Florida only).
Make reasonable offers.


----------



## 30stringsandblackdog

Saturday morning bump for the gear....forgot to mention that the Mojo cab comes with both open back and closed-back panels and stereo jack also.


----------



## 30stringsandblackdog

Spring Break Bump for the available gear: the 2 amps, Tele, 2 cabs, and the CAE Wah.


----------



## 30stringsandblackdog

A bump for the gear and all the cars and drivers this weekend at Sebring for the 12hr race.


----------



## 30stringsandblackdog

*Carol-Ann is sold*


----------



## 30stringsandblackdog

It's the weekend! Enjoy it, but you could enjoy next weekend even more by buying some of this gear. Paypal Personal Gift or add 3.5% for their fees.


----------



## 30stringsandblackdog

*Bogner Uberkab is sold pending payment and pickup*


----------



## 30stringsandblackdog

*Thread Update*

*Marshall tube retainers are sold.*

Updating the thread with what is left:
1) *1971 Marshall 50 watt small box JMP Tremolo* head, incredible shape, vintage tubes, original trannies, Bulgin, and rare foot switch - $2,300 PLUS SHIPPING

2) *2004 Fender CIJ Telecaster with factory Bigsby*, double-bound 3-tone Sunburst, Fralin pickups. Super condition, no scratches, 1 tiny ding near upper strap button...thats it. Great guitar, lots of sustain, beautiful tinted neck that is smooooooth! Comes with Road Runner deluxe gigbag. $825 shipped

3) *Mojo Oversize 212 Marshall-look cab* with a Celestion Gold G12 and a Scumbag SA12H-75; this is an great cab and comes with panels for both open-back and close-back configurations. $500 PLUS SHIPPING

4) *CAE Dual-Fasel Wah* like new...used once...$135 shipped

*ALL PRICES ARE WITH PAYPAL PERSONAL GIFT PAYMENT OPTION ONLY OR ADD 3.5% FOR THEIR FEES.*


----------



## 30stringsandblackdog

Weekend bump for the gear that needs to go!


----------



## 30stringsandblackdog

Matzoh bump for the remaining gear


----------



## 30stringsandblackdog

*Tuesday Evening BUMP for my gear...buy it and get it out of the house!*


----------



## 30stringsandblackdog

Rainy Saturday bump for my gear..great day to buy this stuff and play it.


----------



## 30stringsandblackdog

*Gear still available*

This is the gear that is still available
1) *1971 Marshall 50 watt small box JMP Tremolo head,* incredible shape, vintage tubes, original trannies, Bulgin, and rare ORIGINAL foot switch - *$2,300 PLUS SHIPPING*

2) *2004 Fender CIJ Telecaster with factory Bigsby*, double-bound 3-tone Sunburst, Fralin pickups. Super condition, no scratches, 1 tiny ding near upper strap button...thats it. Great guitar, lots of sustain, beautiful tinted neck that is smooooooth! Comes with Road Runner deluxe gigbag. *$825 shipped*

3) *Mojo Oversize 212 Marshall-look cab with a Celestion Gold G12 and a Scumbag SA12H-75*; this is an great cab and comes with panels for both open-back and close-back configurations. *$500 PLUS SHIPPING or Local Pickup in South Florida (PREFERRED)*

4) *CAE Dual-Fasel Wah* like new...used once...*$135 shipped*

*ALL PRICES ARE WITH PAYPAL PERSONAL GIFT PAYMENT OPTION ONLY OR ADD 3.5% FOR THEIR FEES.*


----------



## Quasar-Kid

Is that a Dunlop 404 wah..? 
Not trying to be an ass / but / Aren't those $135 new in the box with a warranty..?


----------



## BAinFL

30stringsandblackdog said:


> This is the gear that is still available
> 1) *1971 Marshall 50 watt small box JMP Tremolo head,* incredible shape, vintage tubes, original trannies, Bulgin, and rare ORIGINAL foot switch - *$2,300 PLUS SHIPPING*
> 
> 2) *2004 Fender CIJ Telecaster with factory Bigsby*, double-bound 3-tone Sunburst, Fralin pickups. Super condition, no scratches, 1 tiny ding near upper strap button...thats it. Great guitar, lots of sustain, beautiful tinted neck that is smooooooth! Comes with Road Runner deluxe gigbag. *$825 shipped*
> 
> 3) *Mojo Oversize 212 Marshall-look cab with a Celestion Gold G12 and a Scumbag SA12H-75*; this is an great cab and comes with panels for both open-back and close-back configurations. *$500 PLUS SHIPPING or Local Pickup in South Florida (PREFERRED)*
> 
> 4) *CAE Dual-Fasel Wah* like new...used once...*$135 shipped*
> 
> *ALL PRICES ARE WITH PAYPAL PERSONAL GIFT PAYMENT OPTION ONLY OR ADD 3.5% FOR THEIR FEES.*


 

Any interest in selling that cab unloaded...I could do local pickup. That might free you up to sell the speakers via shipment. PM me a price if interested. I have more speakers than cabs ATM so unfiortunately not interested at all in those...although they are very nice speakers and should sell easily on their own.


----------



## 30stringsandblackdog

*monday bump for the remaining gear *


----------



## 30stringsandblackdog

*Wednesday night bump...*


----------



## 30stringsandblackdog

Saturday bump.

*Don't forget to honor those who gave their lives and those on the front lines in defense of our country.*


----------



## jerryjg

Ya know..you've had this ad running here and on Harmony Central and/or the gear page for over a year now.
Don't ya think that maybe if you dropped your prices you might have better luck?


----------



## 30stringsandblackdog

jerryjg said:


> Ya know..you've had this ad running here and on Harmony Central and/or the gear page for over a year now.
> Don't ya think that maybe if you dropped your prices you might have better luck?


Well, I've sold most of my guitars, some of my amps and most of my pedals...and best of all, I got my Porsche...*no rush for the rest*...


----------



## 30stringsandblackdog

This is the gear that is still available
1) *1971 Marshall 50 watt small box JMP Tremolo head,SOLD* 
*************************************************************************
2) *2004 Fender CIJ Telecaster with factory Bigsby... SOLD*
**********************************************************************
3) *Mojo Oversize 212 Marshall-look cab with a Celestion Gold G12 and a Scumbag SA12H-75*; this is an great cab and comes with panels for both open-back and close-back configurations. *Both speakers are 8 ohms** $475 PLUS SHIPPING or Local Pickup in South Florida (PREFERRED)*








**********************************************************************
4) *CAE Dual-Fasel Wah* *SOLD*

*ALL PRICES ARE WITH PAYPAL PERSONAL GIFT PAYMENT OPTION ONLY OR ADD 3% FOR THEIR FEES.*


----------



## 30stringsandblackdog

*Sunday bump for the Mojo cab *


----------



## 30stringsandblackdog

*Bump for the Mojo*


----------



## 30stringsandblackdog

_*Weekend bump for this fine cab*_


----------



## 30stringsandblackdog

*It's been a while bump for the cab*


----------



## 30stringsandblackdog

*Monday bump for the Mojo*


----------



## 30stringsandblackdog

*Wednesday Bump for the Mojo cab...this will NOT be sold unloaded*


----------



## 30stringsandblackdog

*Bump for my upcoming trip to NYC to see Neil Young & Crazy Horse, the Foo Fighters, and the Black Keys in Central Park!
Buy this cab; as Billy Crystal used to say: It looks maahvelous, it sounds maahvelous!
*


----------



## 30stringsandblackdog

*Thursday afternoon bump for the cab*


----------



## 30stringsandblackdog

*It's been a while bump for the cab*


----------



## Billyblades

You will love a 911. I had a 67 and a 1980.
911 is my favorite car ever! 
Wish i never sold them. Thinkin z-car next! 370z in white or black 
Porsche might win out tho. C 'mon economy!


----------



## 30stringsandblackdog

Billyblades said:


> You will love a 911. I had a 67 and a 1980.
> 911 is my favorite car ever!
> Wish i never sold them. Thinkin z-car next! 370z in white or black
> Porsche might win out tho. C 'mon economy!



Billy, I've had my 911 for a year now..here's a photo from last week


----------



## 30stringsandblackdog

It's been a while since I've posted here...life has a way of intruding on fun stuff. Anyway, the Mojo cab is still available for $500 shipped to CONUS or pickup in South Florida


----------

